# right from the field to the agility ring!



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Go Tito!! Sounds like a great day to be you


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

Yayy good man Tito! =] I must admit...Maddie's never been swimming...hahaha!


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

I bet he is worn out!! I bet he had a lot of fun though


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

oh, he had a BLAST! Those are 2 of his favorite 3 activities, and to get both in one day, well, that's golden Heaven! (the 3rd is dock diving)


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

But Barb in the post on the field thread you said he was dock jumping into the water! So I guess he did all THREE of his favorite activities. He was a happy camper, and probably off dreaming of his day. 

Can I borrow Tito for the summer since I don't have an agility dog to trial? I already miss it and the next trial I was entered in hasn't even happened yet. I am going to take Gabby on Saturday to hang out.


----------



## Radarsdad (Apr 18, 2011)

> He's somewhere now, no idea where, sleeping it off!


Tired puppy = Happy Puppy
(and happy owner)


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I keep telling you that you need to move closer so we can train field, agility, and obedience together!!! Think of the fun we could have!




Maxs Mom said:


> But Barb in the post on the field thread you said he was dock jumping into the water! So I guess he did all THREE of his favorite activities. He was a happy camper, and probably off dreaming of his day.
> 
> Can I borrow Tito for the summer since I don't have an agility dog to trial? I already miss it and the next trial I was entered in hasn't even happened yet. I am going to take Gabby on Saturday to hang out.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

We would be USELESS to everyone around us. Just playing with our dogs. It would be fun.


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

Yay Tito!!

Show that teeter whose the boss!!!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Yay! Go Tito! I get so excited when ever I read that you are doing agility! Yay!


----------

